
WeWork Posts $264M Quarterly Loss, as It Expands Globally - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-15/wework-posts-264-million-quarterly-loss-as-it-expands-globally
======
bfrog
What really matters is growth to cost, if every dollar they spend results in
1.1 earned dollars tomorrow, that's great, that's what I want to see as an
investor. If every dollar invested results in more negative dollars, well....
When does the bonfire stop, when money stops going in.

As surprised as I am, they seem to be on the right track from reading this
article

Update: ok after selling junk bonds and losing almost $2b a year going for the
IPO? Yeah that won't end well. They're another loser looking for public fund
bag holders

~~~
toomuchtodo
That comment turned quickly!

------
ahpearce
Interesting to leave out "Revenue more than doubled to $728 million in the
same period, as did membership."

------
sieabahlpark
I mean, worst case they have to sell their assets, which have value.

Unlike Uber if it goes away there isn't much to sell besides their offices.

~~~
Traster
This incorrect. The vast majority of their properties are leased on long-term
agreements. Which means whilst these leases might make them money if they can
rent them out for a good price, they're actually a liability since they're
obliged to pay the leases even if they can't rent out the space.

~~~
toomuchtodo
They will strategically default when the time comes. Their leasing structure
lends itself to that sort of financial maneuver.

